# 2-inch mineral wool from McMaster



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

McMaster sells 2" mineral wool, 24"x48" sheets, at 8 lbs/cu ft. Price seems reasonable. Is this the stuff to get? If so, this stuff is cheap enough to make a bunch of panels...

http://www.mcmaster.com/#mineral-wool-insulation/=71ql83


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

$10 each seems pretty high for 2" 8lb mineral wool. You can almost buy 703 for that which is a whole lot easier to work with. It should be about a little more than 1/2 that. 

Bryan


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

Hmm, well...it is McMaster. Should have known prices would be high.

Yeah, just did a little more checking and of course you are correct. Thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

no prob. For 2" material and reflection duties, you can use 2.5 or 4lb and it will perform as well or better than the 8lb at a lower cost.

Bryan


----------

